
HolographicJS – Build Holograms with JavaScript and Microsoft HoloLens - iLoch
https://github.com/lwansbrough/HolographicJS
======
iLoch
I built this as an experiment to get acquainted with the Windows Holographic
platform. I believe Javascript could be a great jumping off point for
developers who are interested in hologram development on HoloLens.

There's a lot to understand when it comes to getting started with HoloLens
(Unity and DirectX are the only choices other than this) and the ramp up time
can be significant. A lot of web developers out there have experience with, or
have played with Three.js. My hope is to bring WebGL and Three.js to HoloLens
so the barrier to entry for curious developers will be as low as possible.

